# Ads promoting dating



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there.

Not that I am struggling, but i have been on TAM since 2011 and have noticed many of the automatically generated ads that come up are advertising singles and dating services, and sonetimes "sexy Asians", 

I get this is the downside to say Google ads, but wondering if you could look at set preferences for ad types as there are people here getting support for affairs and sexual issues and I do imagine these ads would be helpful or making them feel safe


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

A wise person here told me about Adblock Plus. Super easy to download. No more ads!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Since the site graphic change the dating sites have stopped for me but now I'm getting ads for condoms and KY, lol.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Since the site graphic change the dating sites have stopped for me but now I'm getting ads for condoms and KY, lol.



At least the ads aren't like my junk email folder. I get one junk email with some scantly clad twenty something posting "remember me from high school", my thinking back "if you look like that at 55? I'm doing something all wrong". Then the next email is an ad about planning my own funeral. What the hell. These mixed messages mess me up.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

asiandate(dot)com is what I'm seeing in the banner and at the top right corner with adblock. Some chat line...

This is pretty tacky for a marriage site.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> ..."remember me from high school", my thinking back *"if you look like that at 55? I'm doing something all wrong".*


This made me laugh!!! :lol:



Ikaika said:


> *Then the next email is an ad about planning my own funeral.* What the hell. These mixed messages mess me up.


And THIS made me choke on my coffee!! Thanks for the morning chuckles Ikaika .


----------

